# Frank ID me please!..



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow he looks amazing but frank is sick probably wont be able to id your fish for a couple days


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

The color is super yellow, but it looks like a ternetzi to me. My terns look similar, just not as yellow. Just a guess. Nice looking fish, whatever it is.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Piraya if you ask me, just underfed??? My Piraya look identical but has a little more weight. He doesn't taper off as you go towards the tail. Is this yours???


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like a piraya to me. A very skinny one. FEED THE PIRANHA!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd say due to the flames a piraya..but I ain't no expert..hope Frank gets better soon...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

tern


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its a nattereri imo.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Piraya


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Frank! help. bump


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri = ternetzi.


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


>


THAT IS A [PIRAYA YELLOW FORM....BELIEVE MEEEE!!
A.
PS I'VE BEEN KEEPING PIRANHAS ANY TYPE FOR 30 YEARS


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

There is no flame yellow/orange on him...just a plain yellow..it cant be piraya.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ARAMAX Posted Today, 02:52 PM
> QUOTE(2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY @ Feb 15 2007, 07:19 AM)
> 
> THAT IS A [PIRAYA YELLOW FORM....BELIEVE MEEEE!!
> ...


I've been driving cars for 40 years, but that alone doesn't make me a NASCAR car driver.

It is what it is. Unless that fish develops and adipose fin ray and orange eyes, then it remains, P. nattereri.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > ARAMAX Posted Today, 02:52 PM
> > QUOTE(2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY @ Feb 15 2007, 07:19 AM)
> >
> > THAT IS A [PIRAYA YELLOW FORM....BELIEVE MEEEE!!
> ...


Could I say I've been eating for 30 years but it doesn't make me a fatass?


----------

